# Your Daily Ride



## Raven

What do you drive, a pickup truck, or a car?
I'm just curious.


----------



## Bro Mike

SUV.  Because I really wanted a car that rides like a truck


----------



## Bill Lins

My truck(s) if I'm working or if the weather is too bad to ride my motorcycle.

1998 Ram 2500 SLT Cummins
2000 Dakota SLT
2001 Honda CB750 NightHawk


----------



## Nate Riley

A pick up


----------



## Hippie19950

A Jeep Grand Cherokee... But soon my Harley Sportster, just getting the final touches on it.


----------



## eagle1966

my pick up Ford Ranger but only when weather prevents me from riding my Harley Softail Heritage Classic


----------



## JTM

how do i vote "crossover?"

lol.  i typically pull into lodge between two huge trucks in my scion xb.

i also have a yamaha v-star.


----------



## Bill Lins

JTM said:


> i also have a yamaha v-star.


 
Have you joined FMRC yet?


----------



## JTM

nope.  don't ride enough.


----------



## JBD

2009 Mazda RX-8 - get that Rotary wound up and it goes Zoom, Zoom big time

2007 Pontiac Solstice Roadster - Topless and WideTrack - love running 3 Sisters in Texas, 555 in Ohio and Devil's Backbone in Arizona - doing the Dragon in June !:20:


----------



## Bill Lins

Watch out on the Dragon- I hear they are extremely tough on speeding there.


----------



## Bill Lins

JTM said:


> nope.  don't ride enough.


 
Well, that's just _wrong_! Hippie's talked about starting a chapter up that way- mebbe y'all could put a ride together. We've talked about the bro's from Austin, SA, our area, & the RGV all meeting around Corpus somewhere- that oughta be a good 'un!


----------



## JBD

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> Watch out on the Dragon- I hear they are extremely tough on speeding there.


 
Yes Sir it is very dangerous, very heavily patrolled, we had two people from the Solstice family killed there last year and one flip the year before.
You can bet no run is worth that and I will be careful


----------



## Bill Lins

How the heck do you flip a Solstice?


----------



## Papatom

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> Well, that's just _wrong_! Hippie's talked about starting a chapter up that way- mebbe y'all could put a ride together. We've talked about the bro's from Austin, SA, our area, & the RGV all meeting around Corpus somewhere- that oughta be a good 'un!



We have a couple of bikers in the lodge here.


----------



## Raven

I really did not intend to leave the motorcycle enthusiast out of this poll.  This is the first poll that I have conducted and was unsure how to create everything properly. 
My point being that we, a diverse group of men, with a host of differing opinions, ideas and perspectives can be as individual as we wish and still meet in peace and harmony for a common cause.
Kudos to all, Brothers.  Travel safe!


----------



## owls84

2001 Mitsubishi Mirage LS 1.8L of Japanese power. 165,000 miles runs like a champ and perform all my own work, and paid off. Getting a 2010 Ford F-150 after my wedding late summer/early fall. Going to keep the car though.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M.

My daily ride is a F-150 Supercab XLT.

My weekend Ride is a 2011 Mustang...


Ford Motor Company all the way!!


----------



## Blake Bowden

My baby

Freemason Connect HD


----------



## crono782

My daily driver is a 2012 Mazda 3, Skyactive Ed.

My fun rider is a 2006 Suzuki Boulevard C50. 


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Chillimaru

My carbon footprint is pretty big, I drive a 2009 Dodge Mega Cab Dually, Black in color with a Cummins 6.0 Diesel and a Auto/Manual transmission with a Jake Brake!!! 


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## rpbrown

Pick up or motorcycle


----------



## jvarnell

rpbrown said:


> Pick up or motorcycle


 I am with ya on that but I just laid the bike down Saturday so I don't know when I will get it back or it may be totaled.


----------



## crono782

jvarnell said:


> I am with ya on that but I just laid the bike down Saturday so I don't know when I will get it back or it may be totaled.



You okay? Was it bad or just a wash out?


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## jvarnell

crono782 said:


> You okay? Was it bad or just a wash out?
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect HD


The bike took most of the impact. All I remember is seeing the drivers face to my right and then getting up with torn up cloths and a lot of road rash.  God was with me.  I don't know it the bike it totaled yet.  It hit on both sides High way bar on the right bent back to the floor board, fairing damaged on both sides primary has a 2 inch hole in it rubbed off on the concrete (left side).  And my wife would not let me ride my other bike Sunday.


----------



## Benjamin Baxter

jvarnell said:


> I am with ya on that but I just laid the bike down Saturday so I don't know when I will get it back or it may be totaled.



Glad your ok brother. Any wreck on a bike could be bad, you were lucky you walked away. My wife had a similar wreck on her road king. At least her ride bell worked then. Had to buy a new one for her after that, I was afraid that she used all the good luck in it up.


----------



## SeattleMason0613

Old reliable 


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## jvarnell

Bro. Bennylee said:


> Glad your ok brother. Any wreck on a bike could be bad, you were lucky you walked away. My wife had a similar wreck on her road king. At least her ride bell worked then. Had to buy a new one for her after that, I was afraid that she used all the good luck in it up.


Should someone get me a new gremlin bell. Mine was given to me by a good ride buddy.   I did not look to see if it was still there but will look tonight when I get home.


----------



## jvarnell

SeattleMason0613 said:


> View attachment 3484
> 
> Old reliable
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect HD


Why can't I see the jpg attached?


----------



## jvarnell

Does any one know if there is a Masonic ride bell out there to give to my brothers.  If you want to read what is behind the bell and get one for your brothers Google "Germlin bell story"


----------



## Benjamin Baxter

Ive seen them on ebay before.


----------



## SeattleMason0613

I have no idea I just took a picture of my shoes 


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## jvarnell

SeattleMason0613 said:


> I have no idea I just took a picture of my shoes
> Freemason Connect HD


Ho now I can laugh, now that I know what the picture is.


----------



## Sammcd

crono782 said:


> You okay? Was it bad or just a wash out?
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect HD





Chillimaru said:


> My carbon footprint is pretty big, I drive a 2009 Dodge Mega Cab Dually, Black in color with a Cummins 6.0 Diesel and a Auto/Manual transmission with a Jake Brake!!!
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect HD





SeattleMason0613 said:


> View attachment 3484
> 
> Old reliable
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect HD



2007 Lincoln Mark LT


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## John Schnitz

Here is mine 2011 FX 2

Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Gibson90kb

'00 Kawi Nomad 1500.
My rainy day, lodge commuter is a '04 Ford Explorer. I'm not the wealthiest but I worked hard for what I have. 


Kyle Beemer,
Clown Lizard Graphics -Contact me for custom work.
Pitman 197 F&AM


----------



## Chillimaru

Pics still not uploading!!!


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## crono782

Looks to be fixed now


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Benjamin Baxter

2013 Road King


----------



## John Schnitz

Still not uploading pics.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Freemason Connect HD mobile app


----------



## rpbrown

jvarnell said:


> Should someone get me a new gremlin bell. Mine was given to me by a good ride buddy.   I did not look to see if it was still there but will look tonight when I get home.



First, glad you made it out okay. The bike can be replace, you cant.

As for the gremlin bell, I have been told most of my life that if the bell saves you, then you should keep it but remove it and replace with another because although still good luck it has used up its gremlin fighting powers.

As for you wife letting you ride, hopefully she will come around. Was she with you? was the accident your fault or a cage driver not paying attention?


----------



## dfreybur

SeattleMason0613 said:


> View attachment 3484
> 
> Old reliable



Now that I see the image it's hilarious.  Not just shoes, but shoes on top of a jack.  Perfect for us short guys!


----------



## Brother JC

Before I moved to the top of a wee mountain, this was my daily driver...


----------

